# Wire Tension Numbers



## Meadowlarkfield (Jun 12, 2020)

After a long rebuild/modification (Grove gear conversion, pics coming soon) We are finally reassembling and re-rigging the Charger. I am looking for starting values for flying wires and landing wires tension. The "Rigging and Assembly" sheet (#22) of the Charger plans says: "Tension all wires to equal deep tone." It would be nice to have a numerical starting value for that amount of tension.

I have looked back through the forums and there are many good threads about wire tension - and every one has different numbers for different airplanes with different measuring devices. It looks like they generally cluster around 600-750 lbs as a starting point and the hard-aero Pitts guys going to 1000-1100. And the other consensus is "tighten them until they do not vibrate in flight."

Anybody have a starting point for Charger wire tension if we are using a Holloway tension meter? Thank you all.

-MarkM


----------

